# Live Video for Birdseye Camera View (QLab 3 solution needed)



## Julian Amrine (Apr 27, 2017)

Hello all,

We are currently mounting a production of The Producers, and want to pull off an effect during Springtime for Hitler where we project a birdseye view of the dancers on the cyc behind them. We have a good projection system, but we have never worked with live video before. The production team doesn't think pre-recording is an option, since we our conductor does not use a clicktrack.

Any ideas on a cheap (within reason) way to do this through qlab? It sounds like we could run a really long firewire from above the stage to FOH where the playback computer is. Does that sound feasible? 

Thanks!


----------



## FMEng (Apr 27, 2017)

Firewire and HDMI won't go any distance. The limit on Firewire is ~15 feet. The first thing you'll need is a camera that outputs SDI, along with an SDI to HDMI converter, or a camera with HDMI output and a pair of HDMI extenders for Cat 5 cable. HDMI can go directly into the projector. If you need to run QLab for other projections, I will leave it to someone else to figure out how to pass the live video through.

I have used a pair of Kramer HDMI extenders with great success. Note that they require shielded Cat 5e cable.


----------



## rsmentele (Apr 28, 2017)

You can always run a switcher in line. QLab as one source and the live feed as another, simply switch the source at the correct time. 

Here is a link to QLab's instuctions for adding a live camera

https://figure53.com/docs/qlab/v3/video/camera-cues/

Must have a Pro License and one of the following

Any IIDC-compliant webcam (note that it can often be frustratingly difficult to determine if a given webcam is IIDC-compliant.)
Any Blackmagic DeckLink device (including DeckLink, UltraStudio, and Intensity devices)
Syphon inputs (learn more at http://syphon.v002.info)
Any FireWire DV camera


----------

